# My Superblack 3Fitty



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/black350z

Pics of various meets in Texas - - need to add two other car shows and 2 other meets - -

My Superblack 3Fitty


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice!!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

were you at the central texas nissan meet here in austin...???

nice car btw...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

very nice 
<-----jealous :banana:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i didnt know you were in the houston area, nice car bro... 

ps.- you going to the meet on the 25th, if you wanna know more, go to the Houston Nissan Enthusiats section


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

B14GEE said:


> *were you at the central texas nissan meet here in austin...???
> 
> nice car btw... *


Yes, I was at the Austin meet (at Rudy's on 9/20) and took 3rd in the 350z class.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

Flying V said:


> *i didnt know you were in the houston area, nice car bro...
> 
> ps.- you going to the meet on the 25th, if you wanna know more, go to the Houston Nissan Enthusiats section *


Unfortunately, I am not from the Houston area. However, I try to make some of the meets HNE and DNE hold. I will be there on the 25th.

nisslow02


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

dont get me wrong, i would LOVE to own a 350, but for the first time after scrolling through all of those pics..... i am sick of looking at the 350z. something about them just seems so plain to me.i cant figure it out at all.  

well, your car is tight anyway man. im sure its a lot more fun to drive then my slow ass nissan.


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

Added pics from the HNE Meet - - - 10-25-2003. Click on link in SIG.


----------

